# December 1st Hamburg Show



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Its the most wonderful time of the year for a Hamburg show!
So, who's coming and what are you bringing?
Let me know if you want to wholesale any juvis. 
Also, if you'd like me to reserve any choice stock just lmk!

Here is what I have available:
Sexed/sub adults:
E. Anthonyi Santa Isabels (high-red, breeding grps)
Blue Leg Vents
Giant orange male
Matecho male
3 citronella males
Prob pair reticulated auratus

Juvis:
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Azureus
Leucomelas
Colbalt Tincs
Yellow Galacts
Santa Isabels
Vittatus

Bugs:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Cuturing supplies
Supplements
Etc.

Check out the website for pictures and more details. PM or email to reserve. Looking fwd to the show and see you all there!
Keith


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a 0.0.2 pair of Super Blue auratus I got from Morodoria a few months back. Appx 8 months old. $80 pick up at Hamburg. I still have a used monsoon exos terra avail also. 3 nozzles 2 y fittings. Needs new tubing. $50


----------



## ems1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

Three campana auratus---$30 takes all three! Very healthy and from Oz. Very shy, but beautiful frogs. All eating very well.

If anyone needs isos or springs, let me know and I will bring them. I have a very large number of dwarf striped grays if anyone is looking for a mature colony.

Ed


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I have some YOUNG veradero I did not include in my ad here:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/89622-hamburg-dec-1-availability-local-pickup.html

If anyone with some thumbnail experience would like some, please PM or email ( [email protected] ) for details.I didn't post because of their age, but I will bring them if someone is interested.

Stop by Rainforest Junkies table and say hello!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Anyone from the NY Metro area going? Or Central Jersey folk? (Eastern Central Jersey)


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Does anyone who was at Hamburg know the name of the people selling dart frogs right next to the bathroom by the front doors? I picked up a pair of Orange galacts and just want to note who I got them from. BTW, they are awesome


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Got it, thanks


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have 5 yellow terriblis and enough spotted el dorados. Lmk. See ya there.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

You are a few days late for.the show.


----------

